# Vaporfi



## Genosmate (30/4/15)

Has anyone tried juice from here http://www.vaporfi.com/e-liquid-cartridges/

My wife picked up a leaflet in town today and apparently they will be doing a promo here over the weekend,might take a look if I can get some info.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (30/4/15)

Genosmate said:


> Has anyone tried juice from here http://www.vaporfi.com/e-liquid-cartridges/
> 
> My wife picked up a leaflet in town today and apparently they will be doing a promo here over the weekend,might take a look if I can get some info.



Totally foreign to me, but please let us know what you think of it after the weekend.


----------

